# poner las barbas a remojar



## Ing. Raul Ramirez M.

Quisiera, por favor, que alguien me pudiese explicar el significado de la frase "A poner las barbas en remojo".

Se que la frase real es más extensa.

A priori entiendo que quiere decir algo parecido a "ALERTA", "CUIDADO" o algo así.

Agradecería sus comentarios.

Gracias,

Raul​


----------



## Hidrocálida

Ing. Raul Ramirez M. said:
			
		

> Quisiera, por favor, que alguien me pudiese explicar el significado de la frase "A poner las barbas en remojo".
> 
> Se que la frase real es más extensa.
> 
> A priori entiendo que quiere decir algo parecido a "ALERTA", "CUIDADO" o algo así.
> 
> Agradecería sus comentarios.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Raul​



 Cuando veas a tu vecino rasurar pon tus barbas a remojar

aqui un hilo con el tema

http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php?t-14312.html
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Variante: cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar.


----------



## Mei

Hay una canción de un tal Daniel Higiénico llena de frases del refranero popular y en ella dice: "no pondré mis barbas a remojar por culpa del vecindario"...

Mei


----------



## tallykingsnorth

Acabo de encontrar la frase en una traduccion que estoy haciendo de espanol a ingles.   Me imagino que tambien hablas ingles asi que dandote la traduccion tal vez te puede aclarar el sentido en espanol.  En ingles seria "to be constantly looking over your soldier".  La idea es que uno tiene paranoia de que le va pasar lo mismo que le ha pasado a otras personas que han estado en tu misma posicion.


----------



## VORTEGO

El significado de esta frase, es que te prepares para lo que te va a venir para que no te coja descuidado, o algo así....

Salu2.


----------



## Wladimir

¡Hola!
Explíquenme, por favor, qué significa y en qué situación se usa el dicho siguiente.

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## totor

Wladimir, aquí te transcribo la explicación que da José Luis González en su Dichos y proverbios populares:

"Aconseja tomar medidas de los males cuando ocurren a los demás."


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por aca se dice.
"Cuando veas las Barbas de tu vecino arder, pon las tuyas en remojo"
y si, seria guairse por los aconteciminetos ajenos, para evitar males propios.
Saludos
RM!


----------



## Cicerón

Voy a poner un ejemplo práctico.

En España se detuvo a la alcaldesa de una ciudad por corrupción, y todo indicaba que iban a detener a otra persona relacionada con ella. Entonces en un programa de televisión dijeron en tono jocoso: _XXXX, cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar.

_Se daba por hecho que también se la iba a detener a la otra persona, por lo que se le recomendó que se preparase.


----------



## Bunny Muppet

Mi aportación cultural: en México decimos "Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar". 
Estoy de acuerdo con todas las explicaciones. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

Bunny Muppet said:


> Mi aportación cultural: en México decimos "Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino *rasurar,*  pon las tuyas a remojar".
> Estoy de acuerdo con todas las explicaciones.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Otra versiòn mexicana.

Saludos.


----------



## AixaMcBeth

Ing. Raul Ramirez M. said:


> Quisiera, por favor, que alguien me pudiese explicar el significado de la frase "A poner las barbas en remojo".​Se que la frase real es más extensa.​A priori entiendo que quiere decir algo parecido a "ALERTA", "CUIDADO" o algo así.​Agradecería sus comentarios.​Gracias,​Raul​


Estimado Raul:

*La frase completa es: CUANDO LAS BARBAS DE TU VECINO VEAS AFEITAR, PON LAS TUYAS A REMOJAR.*
*Se utiliza para advertirnos que no debemos permanecer impavidos cuando nuestro projimo esta siendo victima u objeto de algun tipo de abuso o injusticia, ya que **no estamos exentos de que pueda sucedernos algun tipo de arbitrariedad y si miramos para otro lado cuando esas cosas le pasan a otro, lo mas probable es que nos ocurrira lo mismo a nosotros.*
*Espero que te sea util. Un saludo desde New York.*


----------



## bb008

Ing. Raul Ramirez M. said:


> Quisiera, por favor, que alguien me pudiese explicar el significado de la frase "A poner las barbas en remojo".​
> 
> Se que la frase real es más extensa.​
> 
> A priori entiendo que quiere decir algo parecido a "ALERTA", "CUIDADO" o algo así.​
> 
> Agradecería sus comentarios.​
> 
> Gracias,​
> 
> Raul​


 

Hola: En Venezuela se conoce *"Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino arder pon las tuyas en remojo"*

Y quiere decir o da a entender, que si ves a alguien que le sucede algo (como en señal de advertencia), se precavido, ponte alerta que tal vez te pueda pasar a tí. Es como "ya estas advertido".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

VORTEGO said:


> El significado de esta frase, es que te prepares para lo que te va a venir para que no te coja descuidado, o algo así....
> 
> Salu2.


 
debo agregar que es correcto lo que dice Vortego, pero haciendolo basado en la experiencia de otro... 



bb008 said:


> Hola: En Venezuela se conoce *"Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino arder pon las tuyas en remojo"*
> 
> Y quiere decir o da a entender, que si ves a alguien que le sucede algo (como en señal de advertencia), se precavido, ponte alerta que tal vez te pueda pasar a tí. Es como "ya estas advertido".


 
Eso es correcto, no le veo sentido con la palabra afeitar, se supone que sería una situación de peligro, dolorosa, problemática... y en este caso arder debería ser lo correcto.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí un enlace que puede ser interesante para ustedes:

http://www.finlay-online.com/albarranschoolofmedicine/espanolconozca6.htm


----------



## manolo-

La frase esa viene de hace tiempo, porque el barbero iba pasando por las casas a cortar el pelo, entonces cuando el barbero estaba en la casa de tu vecino, tu tenias que empezar a mojar las barbas para que fuese mas facil cortarlas o algo asi...
Un saludo


----------



## ainarra

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​¿Qué significa "*poner las barbas a remojar*" y en qué contexto se usa?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

El dicho entero es "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar". Se usa para decir que te vayas preparando, que algo va a pasarte, en función de las circunstancias. Por ejemplo, si en tu trabajo están echando gente, se podría usar este dicho, para indicar que a lo mejor tú eres el siguiente.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Antpax said:


> Por ejemplo, si en tu trabajo están echando gente, se podría usar este dicho, para indicar que a lo mejor tú eres el siguiente


O a lo peor, según se mire...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá se dice, "cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino arder, pon las tuyas en remojo", y exáctamente con el significado que apunta Antonio.

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Y acá la variante es:

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

La que yo he oído es:

"Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas *quemar*, pon las tuyas a remojar". Similar a la de Rosa.

En mi opinión tiene más sentido remojarte las barbas para que no les prendan fuego, que remojarlas para que no te las corten... aunque supongo que la "versión del corte" tiene que ver con que es más fácil y menos doloroso rasurarse la barba mojada que seca.

Saludos.


*Edición*: La diferencia entre ambas versiones también puede estar en el significado completo de la frase, pues en el caso de "la rasurada", como apunta Ant, prácticamente es una sentencia de que ya te va tocando... en el caso de "la quemada" se aconseja tomar providencias para evitar un destino igual al del vecino. Me salió en verso y sin esfuerzo, pero nada del almuerzo...


----------



## chics

Hola, es que no las remojas para que no te las corten, sino como primer paso del afeitado: remojar, embadurnar con espuma, pasar la cuchilla y enjuagar.

Coincido contigo en que es interesante la diferencia de matiz, nosotros ya nos vamos preparando, vosotros intentais luchar contra ello.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Encontré esto en Internet:

Según explica Covarrubias, en su "Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española" (1611) : "pelar a un hombre las barbas es grande afrenta" y explica el refrán de la siguiente manera:"’Quando vieres la barba de tu vezino pelar, echa la tuya en remojo’; si vemos seguirse algún daño a los que son de nuestra condición y trato, devemos temer que otro día avrá de acontecer por nosotros, y prevenirnos para que el golpe no sea tan recio."

Yo había oído otra historia. En no sé qué lugar ordenaron que los hombres fueran perfectamente rasurados. Algunos no estaban de acuerdo (no sé si por razones religiosas, estéticas o de otra índoles) y se negaron. Llegaron los encargados de asegurarse que nadie trajera barba, y no creo que se hayan caracterizado por su delicadeza al cortar barbas. Los vecinos, al ver semejante trato, se prepararon remojándose las barbas para fecilitar la operación.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> Encontré esto en Internet:
> 
> Según explica Covarrubias, en su "Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española" (1611) : "pelar a un hombre las barbas es grande afrenta" y explica el refrán de la siguiente manera:"’Quando vieres la barba de tu vezino pelar, echa la tuya en remojo’; si vemos seguirse algún daño a los que son de nuestra condición y trato, devemos temer que otro día avrá de acontecer por nosotros, y prevenirnos para que el golpe no sea tan recio."
> 
> Yo había oído otra historia. En no sé qué lugar ordenaron que los hombres fueran perfectamente rasurados. Algunos no estaban de acuerdo (no sé si por razones religiosas, estéticas o de otra índoles) y se negaron. Llegaron los encargados de asegurarse que nadie trajera barba, y no creo que se hayan caracterizado por su delicadeza al cortar barbas. Los vecinos, al ver semejante trato, se prepararon remojándose las barbas para fecilitar la operación.


 
Tal vez no fuese tan afrentoso rasurarse, sino ser rapado a la fuerza, pues Don Quijote dio este consejo a Sancho (en 1605)​ 
"—Bien parecerás —dijo don Quijote—; pero será menester que te rapes las
barbas a menudo; que, según las tienes de espesas, aborrascadas y mal puestas,
si no te las rapas a navaja cada dos días, por lo menos, a tiro de escopeta​
se echará de ver lo que eres."

Y si es por el otro caso, entonces el refrán sería de origen ruso, pues Pedro el Grande mandó cortar las barbas a todos los boyardos, a la de a fuerzas, pero ya en siglo XVIII.

Saludos.


----------



## chuchobacc

ainarra said:


> *Nueva Pregunta*​
> 
> *Hilos Unidos*​¿Qué significa "*poner las barbas a remojar*" y en qué contexto se usa?


 
Hola: Se ha escuchado decir, "Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino arder, pon las tuyas en remojo" caso en el cual el vecino debe tomar precauciones para que con ese fuego no se le quemen las suyas (barbas). 

Ahora vamos a aclarar algo.

Resulta absurdo hablar de que si "ves las barbas de tu vecino arder" lo primero que vas a hacer es mojar las tuyas para que no se te quemen y es obvio. En todo caso, lo lógico es que salgas corriendo y busques un balde o cubo (no se si en todas, pero en algunas partes de Venezuela le decimos al balde: *Tobo*. No se porque, ni me pregunten) de agua y se lo eches encima para que el pobre no solo, no se le queme la barba sino también la cara y quien sabe que mas.

En todo caso, desde hace mucho tiempo se ha venido discutiendo este tema en cuanto a si esta bien planteado este refrán o no. El refrán en cuestión a medida que pasaron las épocas "*Lo Deformaron*". El adagio es antiquísimo, tiene siglos y según cuando apareció por primera vez decía algo así como: "*Cuando la (**s) barba (s) de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar*". Fíjense bien "*veas pelar*" no "*arder*". Tiene que ser que un inteligentísimo, en alguna oportunidad lo dijo o lo escribió así y los que le oyeron o leyeron lo comenzaron a utilizar sin pensar en el pobre vecino...


----------



## Bashti

La referencia más antigua que conozco del famoso dicho "Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, echa las tuyas a remojar", con el sentido de tomar ejemplo o aprender en cabeza ajena, es del Arcipresta de Talavera (1398-1470) y dice así "Quando la barva de tu vezino vieres pelar, pon la tuya de rremojo". 

Hay que remojar la barba antes de aplicar el jabón y comenzar a afeitar para que se ablande y no producir una escabechina.


----------



## Irama

Disculpen que me salga un poco del hilo, pero no puedo evitarlo. Todavía recuerdo un dibujo humorístico que ví hace unos cuantos años en un revista política española, el cual me pareció muy bueno. Aparecía el entonces presidente Felipe Gonzalez hablando con su barbero, ordenándole que le remojara la barba. Hacía una alusión bastante elíptica a que el presidente francés fue forzado a una "cohabitación" con el dirigente político de otro partido, quien debía ocupar el cargo de primer ministro.


----------



## arpadani

He estado leyendo sobre el significado que le quieren dar a la frase "pon tus barbas en remojo" y todas las respuestas no son verdaderas, pues el refran original es "cuando veas la casa de tu vecino arder, pon tus BARDAS a remojar".  Barda es un cerramiento recubierto de espinos que se utilizaba antiguamente para proeccion de su propiedad, pero era facilmente combustible. Podrian revisar el diccionario de la lengua española para que aclaren el refran


----------



## XiaoRoel

En lo que sé, el refrán, bajo su forma "cuando la barba de tu vecino veas pelar, pon la tuya a remojar", ya aparece en la colección de refranes de Caro Cejudo Refranes y modos de hablar castellano, de 1675. Y tiene todo el aspecto estructural de ser un refrán original, sin deformaciones, tanto por su estructura bimembre (temporal con cuando + conclusión del refrán) subrayada por la rima interna, como por su vocabulario popular.
El refrán que citas tú es el que parece clavado sobre la estructura del anterior con el problema añadido de la falta de rima interna (que, por otro lado, se podría solucionar usando quemar). Por cierto, apunto el refrán que ofreces, pues no lo encuentro en mis colecciones de refranes (que recogen, entre refranes y modismos, unos 80.000).


----------



## germanbz

Como dato curioso según leí en alguna ocasión (aunque habría que comprobar la total verosimilitud de la explicación), la frase podría provenir de la época de las conversiones forzosas de la edad media de musulmanes y judíos, que teniendo como característica sus largas barbas (como ocurre todavía en la actualidad) en la ceremonia de la conversión se obligaban a rasuar como demostración de renuncia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es mala explicación. Pero con esto del judaísmo el criptojudaísmo y demás criptologías luteranas, iluminadas, visionarias, etc., lo mejor es mucha prudencia porque hubo un exceso de filojudaísmo (como de lo contrario) en los estudios históricos del s. XX, es especial después de que Bataillon abriese la puerta a la heterodoxia española en los estudios sobre la Edad Moderna en España y Europa. Ya no eran los pacatos juicios de Menéndez Pelayo que ya había abierto la espita en su Historia de los heteredoxos españoles, ahora el redescubrimiento de este mundo venía dentro de un paradigma interpretativo moderno y bien planteado que situaba España en la rueda de cambios europeos hacia la modernidad. Por eso se veían judíos, luteranos, moriscos, erasmistas e iluminados hasta donde no los había.
Pero, repito, la explicación puede ser buena o una fábula más o menos popular.


----------

